# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Mosin-Nagant rifle

## The Man

To Russians, the most memorable Red Army weapon from WWII would likely be the Shpagin PPSh sub-machine gun; but a close second would be the Mosin-Nagant sniper rifle




One cannot imagine, for example, Vasily Zaytsev without his Mosin


Zaytsev's rifle, in fact, is preserved for posterity at the Stalingrad Museum


Other famous Red Army snipers all used Mosins too:

Fyodor Okhlopkov


Semyon Nomokonov


Lyudmila Pavlichenko


Roza Shanina



Maksim Passar also, the pride of Eastern Siberia's tiny Nanay nation 

Up to 299 kills, until he finally fell in action in Stalingrad. The Nazis actually offered 100,000 Reichsmarks for his head at one point, they feared him so much. The guy trained and commanded a whole squad of lethal native Siberian sharpshooters. Nobody even knows how many dead Germans they were responsible for, in total... No English page on Wiki for him, a real injustice IMHO 

And the Mosins were not used only by snipers, but issued to regular infantry as well



The Mosin was first introduced in 1891, developed by Sergei Mosin

and saw service with the Tsarist Army 

in Russo-Japanese War and WWI, to which (WWI) Russia dedicated a postal stamp in 2015


Young soldiers in the female Battalion of Death, which served the Interim Government after the February Revolution

The Mosin served well in the Civil War also, yes. 

And, it actually remained in use for a long, long time after the War, it remained the standard battle rifle of the Red Army for years after


And even after it was phased out from the main ranks, it continued to see action in all sorts of places.

Vietcong soldier with a Soviet-supplied Mosin during the Vietnam War




Soviet sniper with Mosin in Afghanistan



Plenty of Mosins left over in Afghansitan from the Soviet occupation



Federal snipers with Mosins in the war in Chechnya in the 1990s


A sniper of Federal forces using a Mosin in Chechnya in 2005


In fact, the Mosin continues to defend its Motherland and her interests to this very day.

Pro-Russian rebel sniper in Donbass, East Ukraine, late 2014


Russian troops in Aleppo, Syria, last year

some rebels there also have them, apparently

 :Big Grin:  

Russians love their Mosin



Many people use it for hunting and such


There are more modern and more advanced rifles today, like the Dragunov SVD and many others. But they can never replace the legendary Mosin, the rifle that has fought in a dozen wars and distinguished itself in all of them  :Smile: 

Even that crazy SOB Maduro, in Venezuela, is arming his loyalists, the so-called "Bolivaran Militias" with Mosins too!

lol

Amazing... A rifle from the fucking 19th century, still going strong today haha

----------

coke (05-11-2017),Madison (05-11-2017),Quark (05-11-2017),Toefoot (05-12-2017),valley ranch (05-11-2017)

----------


## Madison

Very nice toys!  :Cool20:

----------

The Man (05-12-2017),valley ranch (05-11-2017)

----------


## Montana

Equal to the 30;06 I have two when the 06 ammo  runs out.

----------

The Man (05-12-2017),valley ranch (05-11-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

I had one several years ago.   Think I paid $90 for it full of that cosmoline stuff they use to protect them with.  Fun gun to shoot and super cheap ammo. 
As usual, outstanding photos @The Man

----------

The Man (05-12-2017),valley ranch (05-11-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

The Native woman on TV's Life Below Zero uses a Mosin Nagant. It is her second one as the first got all busted up in a snow machine accident. She uses that thing with open sights and picks off running caribou at 150 and more yards away. 

She is one tough cookie. These are a couple of pics from the show. I hope they show. The pic I had of her shooting the Mosin did not paste for some reason. Thanks for the great thread @The Man

----------

The Man (05-12-2017),valley ranch (05-11-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Equal to the 30;06 I have two when the 06 ammo  runs out.


Whadda they shoot? 7.65?

----------


## Kodiak

> Whadda they shoot? 7.65?


7.62x54  and I think like the AK74 round (5.45x39), it is only available from Russia, Ukraine, etc.

----------

Rickity Plumber (05-12-2017),The Man (05-12-2017),valley ranch (05-12-2017)

----------


## Dan40

The M-N is another in the Mauser, 1903, family.  Those rifles all had a long life.

----------

Rickity Plumber (05-12-2017),The Man (05-12-2017),valley ranch (05-12-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> The Native woman on TV's Life Below Zero uses a Mosin Nagant. It is her second one as the first got all busted up in a snow machine accident. She uses that thing with open sights and picks off running caribou at 150 and more yards away. 
> 
> She is one tough cookie. These are a couple of pics from the show. I hope they show. The pic I had of her shooting the Mosin did not paste for some reason. Thanks for the great thread @The Man


Not a hard shot with a Mosin. Just sold mine today. She was a shooter. 1943 Tula, buh bye.

----------

Rickity Plumber (05-12-2017),The Man (05-12-2017),valley ranch (05-12-2017)

----------


## valley ranch

> The M-N is another in the Mauser, 1903, family.  Those rifles all had a long life.



Why do you say that~the action kinda looks like a Mauser 93~but


I remember when they, the Mosin, were 9-12 dollars at the war surplus and 9MM with bedan primers were $5 per 1000. I use to drill out and ream the little tit anvil to take a Boxer primer, I know it seem like a bit crazy lot of extra work, but I did it to use the brass.

----------


## Trinnity

I personally own one; picked it out myself some years ago among a batch of 3 available at a Rose's store down by Little Creek. @Coolwalker knows exactly where that is. Anyway, it's a nice one and I consider it an antique. Can't remember what I paid for it. Might have been as little as forty bucks. You can still pick neat old guns for dirt cheap. Love the history of it all.

----------

Coolwalker (05-15-2017),Montana (05-12-2017),Rickity Plumber (05-12-2017),The Man (05-12-2017),valley ranch (05-12-2017)

----------


## valley ranch

Correction: $5 per 100~9mm

----------


## valley ranch

I never liked the Mosin, favored the Mauser. I see now the Mosin must be a fine rifle or you people wouldn't think so highly of it.

I was put on night shift as harassment when I was a mechanic for a cosmetic company, I bought a blank Springfield barrel chambered 308~Chucked the barrel and cut the steps exactly to the 7mm Mauser carbine. When I took it to Golden State Arms in Colver City, I think I spelled that wrong, where I bought the barrel to have them install and set the head space, he kept telling me it was a Mauser barrel~because I had blued the barrel and it look pretty, right on~I always used open sights~Loaded my own~with a Lee Loader remember them~you could load up a hundred in short time watching TV. I cast my own also using wheel weights, sized and lubed the groves~it got so~you'd have to try to miss even at some heck of a long distance. It is a Mouser 93 action~the 98 action was the one everybody raved about~I"m sure it was great but it was a big hulking bolt~looked like to me anyway~The chamber has a slight imperfection so I had to full length resize the brass. I still have plenty stripper clips full~I love that rifle and know what`that rifle loves me back````

----------

The Man (05-12-2017)

----------


## valley ranch

Some were used to equip U.S. National Guard, SATC, and ROTC units.[7] Designated "U.S. Rifle, 7.62mm, Model of 1916", these are among the rarest of American service arms
he *Mosin*–*Nagant* is a five-shot, bolt-action, internal magazine–fed, military rifle developed by the Imperial Russian Army from 1882 to 1891, and *used* .... Remaining rifles were *used* for the training of *U.S. Army* troops. ..
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosin%E2%80%93Nagant

This site claims the Mosin bolt differ from the Mouser ,in the way the bolt is removed, but that is not correct, they are removed in the same, manner.

----------

The Man (05-12-2017)

----------


## SmithSights

> 7.62x54  and I think like the AK74 round (5.45x39), it is only available from Russia, Ukraine, etc.


Hello, 

We've had several domestic makers for some years.  Winchester's Metric line is made by S&B, but I do believe Remington is still domestic as is Hornady, which makes their SST load available in that round.

The bullet is a nominal 0.311", unlike the domestic .30 calibers, most of which are 0.308".

Regards,

Josh

----------

Kodiak (05-12-2017),The Man (05-12-2017),Toefoot (05-12-2017)

----------


## SmithSights

> The M-N is another in the Mauser, 1903, family.  Those rifles all had a long life.


Hello,

Absolutely not a Mauser.  It's a hybrid action, very close to the French Lebel and the Mannlicher.  The German Commission Rifle was similar and designed right before the Mosin 1891, in 1888, but it's a Mannlicher action as well.

The classic Mauser action didn't mature until 1898.

Regards,

Josh

----------

Toefoot (05-12-2017)

----------


## SmithSights

> Some were used to equip U.S. National Guard, SATC, and ROTC units.[7] Designated "U.S. Rifle, 7.62mm, Model of 1916", these are among the rarest of American service arms
> he *Mosin*–*Nagant* is a five-shot, bolt-action, internal magazine–fed, military rifle developed by the Imperial Russian Army from 1882 to 1891, and *used* .... Remaining rifles were *used* for the training of *U.S. Army* troops. ..
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosin%E2%80%93Nagant
> 
> This site claims the Mosin bolt differ from the Mouser ,in the way the bolt is removed, but that is not correct, they are removed in the same, manner.


No, sir, the Mauser has a takedown latch that you push while pulling the bolt rearward.

With the Mosin, you hold the trigger to the rear while pulling the bolt out.

Regards,

Josh

----------

Big Dummy (05-12-2017),Toefoot (05-12-2017)

----------


## Toefoot

Moist nugget freak here and have a collection of 2 dozen or so, all in the carbine model from the eastern block and China. Love the 91/59 models.

Was shocked at the current market price for the carbines, long gone are the $79.99 days and spam cans also keep climbing in price.

Rain, snow, dirt  can not keep this peasant rifle from functioning.

----------

SmithSights (05-12-2017),The Man (05-12-2017),usfan (05-12-2017),valley ranch (05-12-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> Hello, 
> 
> We've had several domestic makers for some years.  Winchester's Metric line is made by S&B, but I do believe Remington is still domestic as is Hornady, which makes their SST load available in that round.
> 
> The bullet is a nominal 0.311", unlike the domestic .30 calibers, most of which are 0.308".
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Josh


Thanks, I wasn't 100% sure if you could buy American made ammo for the Mosin, personally I have never seen it.  But I sold mine several years ago and haven't paid much attention to it since.

----------


## SmithSights

Hello,

Fairly recently, like after 2005, the Mosin experienced a surge in popularity.

Commercial ammunition became available because all the military stuff has 'corrosive' priming, meaning, potassium chlorate in the primers deflagrates to potassium chloride during ignition.  As you know, potassium chloride is a salt and, as such, is hygroscopic.  It attracts moisture.  This makes the barrel rust if you don't clean it immediately.

All old ammo was like this, just not the Russian stuff, and is one reason cleaning guns immediately is so popular with old-timers and the military.

Regards,

Josh

----------

The Man (05-12-2017)

----------


## Toefoot

Smitty I do believe I have your products on 2 Frankenstein carbines that took me 3 years to piece together. I see/talk with you in other forums I believe and this is the first encounter I seen you in a political forum.

Anyways, enjoy.

----------

SmithSights (05-12-2017),The Man (05-12-2017)

----------


## The Man

> To Russians, the most memorable Red Army weapon from WWII would likely be the Shpagin PPSh sub-machine gun; but a close second would be the Mosin-Nagant sniper rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One cannot imagine, for example, Vasily Zaytsev without his Mosin
> 
> 
> Zaytsev's rifle, in fact, is preserved for posterity at the Stalingrad Museum
> ...


The missing pics from Chechnya there



Anyway, thanks for the responses all, learned some interesting info here  :Smile:

----------


## valley ranch

> No, sir, the Mauser has a takedown latch that you push while pulling the bolt rearward.
> 
> With the Mosin, you hold the trigger to the rear while pulling the bolt out.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Josh


Darn you Josh, How dare you be correct, I've the Mouser sitting next to me and and Yep on the 93 it's to skiers left. I'm gona get you for this.

Thanks

Richard

----------

SmithSights (05-12-2017)

----------


## Steezer/Jezebel

A few years ago a local sporting good store had Mosin Nagants on sale for $75 so I bought both models.  I believe the shorter one is an M44 and the sniper is a 91 30.  My plan is to one day sport out the 91 30 but my brother thinks I'm nuts for wanting to sport out the 91 30 over the M44.

----------


## Toefoot

> A few years ago a local sporting good store had Mosin Nagants on sale for $75 so I bought both models.  I believe the shorter one is an M44 and the sniper is a 91 30.  My plan is to one day sport out the 91 30 but my brother thinks I'm nuts for wanting to sport out the 91 30 over the M44.


Be careful with the purist. I was kicked off of the Mosin Nagant forum years ago for posting pics of my Frankenstein Moist Nuget.

I have several Frankenstein carbine models, so many parts out there you can build 'em for cheap....well at least you could several years ago. Now they are wanting $500.00 for the carbine models

----------

